# Where is he then?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:x

Its Friday and no show

:x


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Are you referring to the the one time of the week you can get it up?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

*I'm here babe! :-* *


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I fancy another chat with my mate 'Stub' : http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=85770


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> *I'm here babe! :-* *


Aha the cretin appears (you ? or me ? not sure :lol: )

Now feck off bak up your own arse. :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

WTF do you want to wake the forum twat up? :evil:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Damn better place to be than up yours again!

Captain Krusty Crabs! :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> WTF do you want to wake the forum twat up? :evil:


Who asked for your opinion lard arsed teapot ******? :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > WTF do you want to wake the forum twat up? :evil:
> ...


Cant you tell the fuc'in' difference between a question and an opinion? Bloody choc dippers :roll: :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Cant you tell the fuc'in' difference between a question and an opinion?


There you go again giving out your fucking worthless opinion. Shut the fuck up will ya!

P.S. I've got this as my desktop wallpaper:










Makes me happy when I'm feeling sad ~ Makes me smile when I'm feeling low ~ Makes me fucking piss myself when I need to have a wazz! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm here babe! :-* *
> ...


I was right :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Cant you tell the fuc'in' difference between a question and an opinion?
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Funny how you keep posting that pic John. Bet it's permanently cached on your PC! Ya fucking turd burglar! :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TTotal said:


> :x
> 
> Its Friday and no show
> 
> :x


sildenafil delivery? :wink:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John.
Who is this TT-Total person then.
Let's be honest there is more than enough with just you.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> John.
> Who is this TT-Total person then.
> Let's be honest there is more than enough with just you.


Thanks Carol :lol:

Anyhow this "Engineer" from "Sunny Berkshire has made just 3 posts and owns a Mazda MX5 :lol:



> I currently have an MX-5 ........


----------

